

Curacao gambling maffia robbed CIA and Dutch Secret Service data - randomname2
http://curacaochronicle.com/main/van-raak-curacaos-gambling-mafia-bought-secret-service/

======
randomname2
source in Dutch: [http://politiek.thepostonline.nl/2015/02/18/geheime-
document...](http://politiek.thepostonline.nl/2015/02/18/geheime-documenten-
hoe-de-gokmaffia-op-curacao-een-geheime-dienst-kocht/)

